# dads 60th present?



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

My dad is turning 60 in 2 weeks and we are going to his party down in edinburgh.

what present can i get him?

Wanted a digital frame but they are too pricy, our limit is £50.

Been looking at theatre tickets/meal deals etc but really want something he can keep. Already done a photo session in the past.  Everything i can find is cheesy like a newspaper article, mugs, etched frames etc.

Im going insane here.


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just Bumping up as i have same issue with FIL 60 in April


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

found these on tesco direct

http://direct.tesco.com/search/default.aspx?search=digital+frames+&confirm.x=52&confirm.y=7
/links


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

It's so difficult isn't it? It was my dad's b'day on sunday(69)  and I tell you we'd all had enough of buying the poor man clothes and aftershave   ; he loves books and antiques so we got him some old books and antique coins for under £60 from Ebay...he loved it!
We also thought about cheap flights to somewhere with easyjet or Ryanair as they do some really cheap deals to lots of destinations in Europe...

good luck!


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

Have just gone for the kodak 7 inch frame - got it in argos same price as tesco. Gets good reviews at argos... glad the search is over lol

thanks xx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Donsbabe

Its so difficult trying to find something that means something and something that they can keep isnt it? I bought DH a Digital Photo Frame for fathers day last year from his 2 daughters and he loved it, we have it in the kitchen and its lovely seeing all of the photos you wouldnt normally display.

I bought mine from Ebuyer, it is an online company, but they are really good, very good prices and excellent Delivery. DH is an IT Consultant and purchases all sorts off them and has never had any bother. They do digital frames to suit all budgets with loads of choice

http://www.ebuyer.com/store/Photo/cat/Digital-Photo-Frames

Good Luck x
/links


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

for anyone else looking for presents - i got my dad for his 6oth a newspaper from the year he was born! he loved it!


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

My dad is 60 in a few weeks and I have got him and my mum tickets to go to the Chelsea flower show.  It was through a local coach company, they get taken there and back and stop in a hotel over night.  So he doesn't have to worry about driving or anything, he is a big gardener so hopefully he will love it!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

a popular topic!

I got my Dad a "star" and my mum a Named Rosebush and Father in law 
had a family Photo shoot in the local town flower gardens
( all in the last 2 years! )


----------

